# Will this puppy be long haired?



## friendofbees (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking on craigslist, my fiance and I for sure want a long haired pup. But it’s challenging to tell when they’re all so fluffy when they’re so young!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Pup is a longcoat, but now that you’re registered here I’d caution getting a pup off craigslist while using the site as a resource to learn the risks with that decision.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

If you're ok with knowing the possible risks, or just are not financially able to get a purebred GSD from a reputable breeder, I would go for rescuing. A CL pup will be bought, but not all shelter GSDs will be rescued


----------

